# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  مژده برای کنکوری های تجربی ۹۹ +نظرسنجی

## Neo.Healer

سلام  :Yahoo (8): 
خوبین؟
یمدت نبودم، رفتم مسافرت .....دلم برای انجمن و انجمنی ها تنگ شده بود :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8): 

خب اومدم با یه برنامه ی جدید 

انشاءالله اسطوره ی کنکور ۹۹ بشین

این برنامه برای سطح متوسط گذاشته میشه...بقیه میتونین بهم پیام بدین تا کمک کنم شخصی سازیش کنید 
فقط اینک توی نظرسنجی شرکت کنید تا ببینم کدوم نظام و موسسه توی اولویته 
برنامه فعلا فقط برای تجربی هاس تا ببینیم خدا چی بخواد :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Alirezaaaaa

> سلام 
> خوبین؟
> یمدت نبودم، رفتم مسافرت .....دلم برای انجمن و انجمنی ها تنگ شده بود
> 
> خب اومدم با یه برنامه ی جدید 
> فایل پیوست 89261
> انشاءالله اسطوره ی کنکور ۹۹ بشین
> 
> این برنامه برای سطح متوسط گذاشته میشه...بقیه میتونین بهم پیام بدین تا کمک کنم شخصی سازیش کنید 
> ...


سلام رتبه ت چند شد؟ منطقه چند بودی

----------


## Neo.Healer

> سلام رتبه ت چند شد؟ منطقه چند بودی


سلام 
پارسال ۳۴۴۵ منطقه دو 
امسال خوبه شکر خدا

----------


## Alirezaaaaa

> سلام پارسال
>  ۳۴۴۵ منطقه دو 
> امسال خوبه شکر خدا


98 مگه کنکور ندادی

----------


## Neo.Healer

> 98 مگه کنکور ندادی


برای همینم گفتم رتبه امسالم بهتره  :Yahoo (5): 
اما بدلایل شخصی_محیطی!! فعلا رتبه مو نمیگم (میدونم کسی قرار نیس رتبه مو بخوره یا چشم بزنه  :Yahoo (20):  اما فعلا صلاح نیس بگم)

----------


## Alirezad_031

> برای همینم گفتم رتبه امسالم بهتره 
> اما بدلایل شخصی_محیطی!! فعلا رتبه مو نمیگم (میدونم کسی قرار نیس رتبه مو بخوره یا چشم بزنه  اما فعلا صلاح نیس بگم)


میترسی ترور بشی؟ (:

----------


## Neo.Healer

> میترسی ترور بشی؟ (:


حقیقش دلیل اصلیم شخصیه اما این مسائلم هست :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Django

*الان شما چند ماهه ادای مشاورارو در میاری. 
تو پروفایلت حتی دانشگاهت رو هم زدی.
بعد حتی رتبه کنکورت هم معلوم نیست
چرا فکر میکنید با آینده بچه ها میشه بازی کرد.
منم پشت کنکوریم ولی حس میکنم خیلی تجربه خوبی دارم, آیا باید به بچه ها بگم بیایید از "ما" مشاوره بگیرید؟!*

----------


## Neo.Healer

> *الان شما چند ماهه ادای مشاورارو در میاری. 
> تو پروفایلت حتی دانشگاهت رو هم زدی.
> بعد حتی رتبه کنکورت هم معلوم نیست
> چرا فکر میکنید با آینده بچه ها میشه بازی کرد.
> منم پشت کنکوریم ولی حس میکنم خیلی تجربه خوبی دارم, آیا باید به بچه ها بگم بیایید از "ما" مشاوره بگیرید؟!*


سلام 
رتبه ی امسالم معلوم نیس قبول....اما من کارنامه ی پارسالمو گذاشتم و کل انجمن هم دیدن .... توی تاپیک قبلم هست...اگ میخوای برات بذارمش؟
امسالم کارنامه مو گذاشتم قبلا و برداشتم 
پروفایل انجمنم یه گله فقط ...... چه ایرادی داره آدم ادای کارای خوبو دربیاره؟ 
با آینده ی کنکوریا آدمایی باز میکنن ک نزدیک کنکور هرجایی میان میگن نمیشه و الان وقت نیس و... 

منم هرچی میدونم از همین انجمن یاد گرفتم و برای کمک به بقیه نیازی به اجازه ی شما ندارم

----------


## Sattar___m

سلام 
موفق باشید کارتون درسته 
فقط از کجا هستید؟

----------


## Neo.Healer

> سلام 
> موفق باشید کارتون درسته 
> فقط از کجا هستید؟


سلام 
ممنون 
یعنی چی؟ محل زندگی؟ از آدربایجان

----------


## Sattar___m

> سلام 
> ممنون 
> یعنی چی؟ محل زندگی؟ از آدربایجان


آذربایجان غربی یا شرقی؟ 
ترک یا کرد؟
یه منطقه از کشور هستیم

----------


## Neo.Healer

> آذربایجان غربی یا شرقی؟ 
> ترک یا کرد؟
> یه منطقه از کشور هستیم


شرقی 
ترک

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_وا چرا نطام قدیما تموم نمیشن خو بازم بیشتر رای اوردن هیچ نطام جدیدیم تو انجمن رتبه خوب نیاورد مصاحبه کنه_

----------


## julian

سلام
دوست عزیز دایرکت اینستاگرامتون رو چک کنید این سایت محل مناسبی برای تبادل نظر نیست
اگر میدونید چیزی مناسبه حالو احوال من هست پ.خ کنید.از برنامه و قلق تست زنی زیست
+
 @bbehzad عزیز قلق زدن زیست رو....لطف کنیدایضا ادرس اینستا  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> _وا چرا نطام قدیما تموم نمیشن خو بازم بیشتر رای اوردن هیچ نطام جدیدیم تو انجمن رتبه خوب نیاورد مصاحبه کنه_


نمیدونم 
آوردن احتمالا درگیرن و وقت ندارن + زیاد نظارت و فعالیت ندارن مدیریت

----------


## Neo.Healer

> سلام
> دوست عزیز دایرکت اینستاگرامتون رو چک کنید این سایت محل مناسبی برای تبادل نظر نیست
> اگر میدونید چیزی مناسبه حالو احوال من هست پ.خ کنید.از برنامه و قلق تست زنی زیست
> +
>  @bbehzad عزیز قلق زدن زیست رو....لطف کنیدایضا ادرس اینستا


نگا کردم چیزی نبود

----------


## Mysterious

*تاثیر معدل قطعی میمونه ینی؟
چرا هیچ خبری نیست ازش؟*

----------


## Neo.Healer

> *تاثیر معدل قطعی میمونه ینی؟
> چرا هیچ خبری نیست ازش؟*


معلوم ک نیس اما بنظرم امسالم واس آخرین بار مثبتش کنن واس نظام قدیما ک آخرین کنکورشونه
هر ادا اصولی دارن درمیارن

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Neo.Healer


معلوم ک نیس اما بنظرم امسالم واس آخرین بار مثبتش کنن واس نظام قدیما ک آخرین کنکورشونه
هر ادا اصولی دارن درمیارن


آخه پارسال این موقع کلی اعتراض میکردیم و جلسه و کمیسیون و این حرفا..امسال همه چی شده نظام قدیم و جدید
بنظرم بحثشون تموم شده حق انتخابم دادن*

----------


## SinaAhmadi

> *تاثیر معدل قطعی میمونه ینی؟
> چرا هیچ خبری نیست ازش؟*


مثبت میشه به امید خدا...
نگرانش نباش

----------


## hyun jung

> *
> 
> آخه پارسال این موقع کلی اعتراض میکردیم و جلسه و کمیسیون و این حرفا..امسال همه چی شده نظام قدیم و جدید
> بنظرم بحثشون تموم شده حق انتخابم دادن*


سلام
همین حق انتخاب باعث کلی دودلی و مردد شدن بچه های نظام قدیم شده که واقعا هم قاطع نمیشه گفت چی به نفعه، نظام قدیم یا نظام جدید.
در ظاهر موضوع حل شده ولی این کنکوری ها هستن که تا خود زمان کنکور و شاید حتی بعد از نتایجشون درگیر این موضوع خواهند بود. همیشه با خودشون میگن شاید اگر انتخابم این نبود بهتر میشد. در واقع خیلی ها درگیری ذهنی خواهند داشت و این موضوع بدون تاثیر نیست ( من مخالف این حق انتخاب نیستم. فقط شرایطی که پیش آورده رو بیان کردم )
ر.ا : امیدوارم کنکوری ها به خوبی بتونن از کمک ها و امکاناتی که در دسترسشون هست استفاده کنن مثل همین برنامه ها و مشاوره ها

----------


## Mr_nobody1994

> سلام
> همین حق انتخاب باعث کلی دودلی و مردد شدن بچه های نظام قدیم شده که واقعا هم قاطع نمیشه گفت چی به نفعه، نظام قدیم یا نظام جدید.
> در ظاهر موضوع حل شده ولی این کنکوری ها هستن که تا خود زمان کنکور و شاید حتی بعد از نتایجشون درگیر این موضوع خواهند بود. همیشه با خودشون میگن شاید اگر انتخابم این نبود بهتر میشد. در واقع خیلی ها درگیری ذهنی خواهند داشت و این موضوع بدون تاثیر نیست ( من مخالف این حق انتخاب نیستم. فقط شرایطی که پیش آورده رو بیان کردم )
> ر.ا : امیدوارم کنکوری ها به خوبی بتونن از کمک ها و امکاناتی که در دسترسشون هست استفاده کنن مثل همین برنامه ها و مشاوره ها


همین الان من بدجور گیر کردم همه میگن نظام جدید شرکت کن خودم نظام قدیمو دوس دارم چیزیم بلد نیستم‌.منابع نظام قدیمم تکمیله مال نظام جدیدم دارم ولی کامل نیس الان میخوام شروع کنم نمیدونم کدومو بخونم

----------


## reza333

> سلام
> همین حق انتخاب باعث کلی دودلی و مردد شدن بچه های نظام قدیم شده که واقعا هم قاطع نمیشه گفت چی به نفعه، نظام قدیم یا نظام جدید.
> در ظاهر موضوع حل شده ولی این کنکوری ها هستن که تا خود زمان کنکور و شاید حتی بعد از نتایجشون درگیر این موضوع خواهند بود. همیشه با خودشون میگن شاید اگر انتخابم این نبود بهتر میشد. در واقع خیلی ها درگیری ذهنی خواهند داشت و این موضوع بدون تاثیر نیست ( من مخالف این حق انتخاب نیستم. فقط شرایطی که پیش آورده رو بیان کردم )
> ر.ا : امیدوارم کنکوری ها به خوبی بتونن از کمک ها و امکاناتی که در دسترسشون هست استفاده کنن مثل همین برنامه ها و مشاوره ها


لعنت به سازمان سنجش که تو کنکور ۹۸ بی عدالتی رو به اوج رسوند و قدیما رو بیچاره کرد. اگر سنجش ۹۸ یک کنکور عادلانه هم سطح  برگزار میکرد احدی دودل نمیشد برم جدید یا قدیم. ولی این سازمان خبیث با کاری که کرد اغلب قدیما رو دو دل کرد ۹۹ چه کار کنن.  قشنگ یه برزخ برای بیشتر قدیمیا درست کرده.

----------


## saj

مژدش کو؟

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط hyun jung


سلام
همین حق انتخاب باعث کلی دودلی و مردد شدن بچه های نظام قدیم شده که واقعا هم قاطع نمیشه گفت چی به نفعه، نظام قدیم یا نظام جدید.
در ظاهر موضوع حل شده ولی این کنکوری ها هستن که تا خود زمان کنکور و شاید حتی بعد از نتایجشون درگیر این موضوع خواهند بود. همیشه با خودشون میگن شاید اگر انتخابم این نبود بهتر میشد. در واقع خیلی ها درگیری ذهنی خواهند داشت و این موضوع بدون تاثیر نیست ( من مخالف این حق انتخاب نیستم. فقط شرایطی که پیش آورده رو بیان کردم )
ر.ا : امیدوارم کنکوری ها به خوبی بتونن از کمک ها و امکاناتی که در دسترسشون هست استفاده کنن مثل همین برنامه ها و مشاوره ها


دقیقا
بنظرم بدون حق انتخاب ارامش و دو دلی کمتر بود
ولی الان هر کی تو هر نظامی بخونه تاثیر قطعی کارو از ۹۸ هم بدتر میکنه*

----------


## Insidee

> *
> 
> دقیقا
> بنظرم بدون حق انتخاب ارامش و دو دلی کمتر بود
> ولی الان هر کی تو هر نظامی بخونه تاثیر قطعی کارو از ۹۸ هم بدتر میکنه*


اتفاقا خیلی خوبه -حجم مباحث نظام جدید خیلی کمتره هر کدوم کاربرای انجمن بالای دوسال پشت کنکور نظام قدیم بودن و امسالم مجاز نشدن پس بهتره نظام جدید امتحان بدن

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Insidee


اتفاقا خیلی خوبه -حجم مباحث نظام جدید خیلی کمتره هر کدوم کاربرای انجمن بالای دوسال پشت کنکور نظام قدیم بودن و امسالم مجاز نشدن پس بهتره نظام جدید امتحان بدن


درسته ولی بحث من تاثیر معدله*

----------


## Neo.Healer

> مژدش کو؟


 :Yahoo (17): همون برنامه دیگ :Yahoo (50):  :Yahoo (31):

----------


## Insidee

> *
> 
> درسته ولی بحث من تاثیر معدله*


معدل که مثبته ..............................

----------


## bbehzad

من بازم میگم مسلط شدن در حدبالای 70 زدن تو نظام جدید دوسال زمان میخواد واسه نظام قدیما.

----------


## sina_u

> من بازم میگم مسلط شدن در حدبالای 70 زدن تو نظام جدید دوسال زمان میخواد واسه نظام قدیما.


چرا اینقدر حرفتو عوض میکنی  :Yahoo (76): 
تکلیفتو مشخص کن آخر نظام جدید به نفعشون هست یا نظام قدیم 
.باید برم پستاتو بشمرم ببینم چندبار حرف عوض کردی :Yahoo (76):

----------


## bbehzad

> چرا اینقدر حرفتو عوض میکنی 
> تکلیفتو مشخص کن آخر نظام جدید به نفعشون هست یا نظام قدیم 
> .باید برم پستاتو بشمرم ببینم چندبار حرف عوض کردی


تناقض نیست.نظام قدیمی که قویه بمونه نظام قدیم.نظام قدیمی که ضعیفهباید نظام جدید امتحان بده ولی مسلط شدنش خیلی سخته.معلومه از کسایی که چندین ساله نظام جدید خوندن عقب ترن.حرف من اینه نظام جدید راحتتره اما مسلط شدن سختتر.

----------


## sina_u

> تناقض نیست.نظام قدیمی که قویه بمونه نظام قدیم.نظام قدیمی که ضعیفهباید نظام جدید امتحان بده ولی مسلط شدنش خیلی سخته.معلومه از کسایی که چندین ساله نظام جدید خوندن عقب ترن.حرف من اینه نظام جدید راحتتره اما مسلط شدن سختتر.


اشتباه میکنی.
الان اون تاپیک گفتم. تو اختصاصی ها کار راحت تر هست مطالب همونه یا ساده تر شده یا حذف شده  و بچه های نظام قدیم تو اختصاصی ها قویترن .
تو فیزیک میگفتن  معادلهٔ مکان زمان در حرکت هماهنگ ساده  عوض شده فرمول مکان در حرکت دایره ای شده cos.یعنی فنرو کشیده آورده پی دوم و از اینجا شروع کرده . فقط فرمول مکان مونده فرمول سرعت و روابط بینشون کلا حذف شده. تغییر ات محتوایی کتاب درسی نظام جدید نسبت به نظام قدیم

تو عمومی ها مثل عربی که میترسیدن  لغات جدید داره و ..  باور کن یه ماهه با نیم ساعت میشه تمام لغاتو یاد گرفت.کلی لغت ساده داره.
هر چی جلوتر میرم میبینم حتی ساده تر از اون چیزی هست که خودم فکر می کردم.
رو حرف بچه هایی که نخوندن زیاد حساب باز نکن.

----------


## Neo.Healer

Up

----------


## Neo.Healer



----------


## julian

> نگا کردم چیزی نبود


سلام
ادرس اینستاتون رو پ.خ کنید

----------


## julian

> *تاثیر معدل قطعی میمونه ینی؟
> چرا هیچ خبری نیست ازش؟*


سلام
تاثیر معدل درحد پونزده یا بیستو پنج درصد خیلی موثر نیست
بطور مثال کسی که هیفده گرفته
هشتادو پنج درصد از سهم معدل رو داره
تاثیر معدل برای کسانی که زیر پونزده یا چهارده هستند تاثیر وحشتناکی داره
به هرحال امیدوارم این تاثیز مثبت شه.
تا اواخر تابستون مشخص میشه

----------

